# Driver wanted



## lakeffect (Aug 26, 2006)

Need experienced operator w/wo truck for Nov-Dec.or longer if hip operation doesn't go well.
Easy route: Cleveland(Shaker-University Hts.) 50 established residential acc.;3.5 hrs.plow time ave.Have older Gmc Jimmy auto w. Meyer E-60 & 7.5 & older Jeep CJ stick w. E-47 for back up.


----------



## chazg33 (Aug 15, 2005)

lake affect,are you out of geneva,i have 2 trucks running mayfield,chardon,solon areas,let me know if this could help you,my main area is geneva,which i handle,thanks chuck,,


----------

